# Huge Pavhant Bull



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

My cousin just called me and told me that he heard of a bull that went over 400 that was taken off of the Pavhant unit a few days ago, has anyone heard this rumor as well, or seen pictures? I haven't, so I can't confirm this.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, He was posted on Monster Muleys but the pics were pulled. Scored over 402 P&Y.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

So does anyone have the pics of him?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

My understanding is the hunter has asked they not be posted.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, if I had a 402 Bull I would be proud to show that thing. So how do we know this is for real, and not just a rumor then?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

After a very quick search I found this simply titled 402 Pahvant 2010 bull; what a beast!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Nah, he doesn't look very happy about that bull at all. Look at the 5ths on that pig!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The main beams have to be over 60". What a nice looking bull!


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

My buddy was with Kade when he killed this bull. He sent me the pictures with quick details. Here ya'll go:

"Kade killed this bull on Monday 8/30. 33 yard shot. Scores 402 1/8". It sure was fun watching and helping Kade put on the sneak and seal the deal."

Sorry guys - Shooter has asked me to remove my pics. I'll leave the story, but I am going to respect his request.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

**** the body mass is as big as a buffalo! Good lord, look at the head on that thing! Are you sure you didn't put something in his water?!  That is a BEAST!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Holy Cow!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

The reason he probably doesn't want it posted is that some of the magazines want exclusivity and he wont get all the free stuff if the picture gets out. That's probably why he pulled it off Monster Mule's.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW Awesome bull right there.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Very Nice Bull!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

****! Can you imagine what that bull would score if the left side matched the right? :shock: 

Love it!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Trigger said:


> The reason he probably doesn't want it posted is that some of the magazines want exclusivity and he wont get all the free stuff if the picture gets out. That's probably why he pulled it off Monster Mule's.


What I find funny about this statement is the fact that magazines are expecting "exclusivity" on something in todays digital age. Almost Impossible! :lol:


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow!! what a bull!! I'll bet that thing was fun to pack out....has a huge rack and body!! Way to go guys!!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> ****! Can you imagine what that bull would score if the left side matched the right? :shock:
> 
> Love it!


That is exactly what I was thinking. Thanks for sharing the pics I was wondering about this bull, and boy what a trophy. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hot Fredonia, that's a biggun'!


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

My neighbor with a rifle tag had been watching that bull all summer. He's scrambleing for a replacement bull. I wish him good luck !


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Do they ALWAYS have to sit as far back as possible to try and make it look bigger? Good Crap it's already freakin big!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Do they ALWAYS have to sit as far back as possible to try and make it look bigger? Good Crap it's already freakin big!


You're right! I would be up close and personal giving it a big hug LOL.

Really nice :O||: :O||:


----------

